# Sleep Studies ICD-9 coding



## PSchall (Mar 4, 2010)

Does anyone have any definitive (black and white) guidance on the correct ICD-9 code for UARS (Upper Airway Resistance Syndrome)?  I'm getting a multitude of input, 780.50 - 780.59, but I haven't found anything that supports a specific code that I can reference.  I'm leaning toward 780.56, but not without much frustration.


----------



## NL2022 (Apr 7, 2010)

3M coding gave me the dx for Upper Airway Resistance Syndrome as 327.8.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MNovoselatz (Sep 2, 2011)

Per coding clinic 2Q 2007 page 6, 327.8 is the diagnosis code for UARS.


----------

